# Homelite XL Chainsaw



## rlaurent79 (Aug 10, 2010)

My saw has another hole in the gas tank other than the one for the fuel line. Its on the outside corner of the tank towards the top(the pull rope side) Should there be something in it like a plug? It is spitting gas out when it runs.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

rlaurent79 said:


> my saw has another hole in the gas tank other than the one for the fuel line. Its on the outside corner of the tank towards the top(the pull rope side) should there be something in it like a plug? It is spitting gas out when it runs.


 
Bar Oil?


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

is this an old xl12 from the 60s? the light blue ones? they have a bar oil port and a push button you have to use when sawing, they were not auto oilers


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

rlaurent79 said:


> My saw has another hole in the gas tank other than the one for the fuel line. Its on the outside corner of the tank towards the top(the pull rope side) Should there be something in it like a plug? It is spitting gas out when it runs.


did the hole get knocked in their? If gas is comming out while running . This is not for chain oil . That wouldn't be going in the gas ? I have had that brand and only the gas line . the oil for the chain i belive is moved to the bar by crank case preasure. Thro a line to the chain by the clutch. And some have the push button for extra oil. Look up the model of the saw in google and see what you can come up with.


----------



## rlaurent79 (Aug 10, 2010)

racebum said:


> is this an old xl12 from the 60s? the light blue ones? they have a bar oil port and a push button you have to use when sawing, they were not auto oilers


 
No this one is red and is an automatic oiler


----------



## rlaurent79 (Aug 10, 2010)

del schisler said:


> did the hole get knocked in their? If gas is comming out while running . This is not for chain oil . That wouldn't be going in the gas ? I have had that brand and only the gas line . the oil for the chain i belive is moved to the bar by crank case preasure. Thro a line to the chain by the clutch. And some have the push button for extra oil. Look up the model of the saw in google and see what you can come up with.


 
I don't think so. It looks like its a factory hole. Possibly for venting?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

rlaurent79 said:


> I don't think so. It looks like its a factory hole. Possibly for venting?


 
If you could post a picture that would help a lot. :yes:


----------



## rlaurent79 (Aug 10, 2010)

I found the part I needed on Ebay. Thanks for you help.


----------



## raye321 (Jun 29, 2011)

*hole in gas tank*

I have the same hole, what is it and what part did you find on ebay?


----------



## rlaurent79 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its a vent hole. A Duck Bill Valve fits in it.


----------

